#ubuntu-leadership 2011-12-19
<YoBoY> bonjour
<ashams> akgraner, do you have 5 mins?
<akgraner> nope
<akgraner> in about 4 hours I will
<ashams> ok, after 4hrs then...
<akgraner> thanks
<akgraner> pleia2, it's a later lunch today - jumping in the googledoc now
<akgraner> crap wrong channel
<Silverlion> good evening
<Silverlion> Cheesehead : ping
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-12-20
<YoBoY> bonjour
<Silverlion> good morning!
<ashams> akgraner, sorry, I forgot to ping you yesterday on time :(
<akgraner> no worries
<akgraner> what's up
<akgraner> I have a few minutes
<ashams> cool
<ashams> you know the bugsquad program is dead
<ashams> also the motu's
<ashams> so can we make another one but alot geenruc
<ashams> generic*
<ashams> to keep the
<ashams> fun
<ashams> and avoid the old one's problems
<ashams> like mentees want us to teach them everything
<ashams> and one-on-one mentorship is exhausting
<ashams> w can make it a course-like
<ashams> with  prerequisites and tests :)
<ashams> and it can be targeted at locos
<ashams> to avoid one/one mentorship
<ashams> and it can be open for all developers who want to grow their devels community to mentor others through it
<ashams> I heard many times from Zeitgeist developers "we need to get more people in", I think they'll love it.
<ashams> I'm saying this coz that mentorship program, especially the bugsquad's helped alot in the old days
<ashams> I went through it and it was really fun
<ashams> ppl at beginners team were trying to find someway to create a group mentorship prog, but in no avail, so far
<ashams> so using locos' MLs will help alot
<ashams> tyt
<ashams> for example, this team, can offer to mentor new locos and it's leaders to get up and running and even to enhance their ways
 * akgraner catches up- sorry had a call
<ashams> no worries
<ashams> well, I wrote almost everything ^ :)
<akgraner> I think any mentorship program will need to be in conjunction with teams already working on those things - ie - we'd need to collaborate with the loco council for mentoring there
<ashams> yep, a progra m won't be offered untill some team offers it
<akgraner> and the Ubuntu Women Team will be rolling out a mentoring program in January - (b/c I won't have it written down until next week)
<ashams> what kind of program
<ashams> to mentor women?
<ashams> that would be a good idea :)
<akgraner> it will be open to all but primarily women
<akgraner> Bugaquad still exists
<akgraner> Bugsquad
<ashams> no, it came to end
<akgraner> only QA was split off
<ashams> a few weeks ago
<ashams> that's meetings, not mentorship
<akgraner> I'll need to look into that - Carlos and those folks still mentor people
<akgraner> so you'll need to get with them on that
<akgraner> I am sure they would be happy to have help :-)
<akgraner> I'm thinking you have some good ideas, but the next 2 weeks probably aren't a good time to roll out anything new
<akgraner> but let's revisit it all after 3 January
<ashams> yep, I agree with this
<akgraner> when people don't have vacation and holidays on their minds
<ashams> akgraner, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugsquad/2011-November/003550.html
<ashams> however, myself still mentoring some, but unofficial
<ashams> =uncontrolable
<ashams> uncontrollable*
<akgraner> ahh ok
<akgraner> bbiab  thanks for the link
<ashams> yw :)
<Silverlion> hi there!
<Silverlion> anybody alive here?
<ashams> no, we're all zombies
<Silverlion> ashams : hahaha
<Silverlion> what is the latest news here?
<ashams> not much
<ashams> one sec
<ashams> Silverlion, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLeadership/Projects
<Silverlion> ashams : thx
<ashams> yw :)
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-12-22
<Silverlion> evening from germany ;)
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-12-23
<YoBoY> bonjour
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-12-24
<philipballew> Cheesehead, I want to check the status of the irc sessions we scheduled back in november. still good?
<Cheesehead> Aw drat, philipballew is gone.
<Cheesehead> Status is on hold...my fault, other projects and life have intervened.
<Cheesehead> No showstoppers, just too busy lately to roll the ball.
<jrgifford> Cheesehead: phillip has a tendency to leave when people want him haha.
<jrgifford> philipballew: http://i.imgur.com/aa5Z3.png
 * philipballew examines link
<philipballew_> jrgifford, thank you for the info. I wonder what we can do to plan these?
<philipballew_> ill need to contect him and see if i can get these rolling
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-12-25
<YoBoY> Merry Christmas *<:)
